# mecum lasvegas jan 25



## spoker (Jan 15, 2017)

3 whizzers,the bright blue one is a wz frame,tried to copy them butcouldnt


----------



## phantom (Jan 29, 2017)

Mecum web site pics are protected. You can not copy them.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2017)

The Hendersons all sold for some impressive amounts.
$495,000 for the 1912
$95,000 for this 1931 KJ
$150,000 for the 1913


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 2, 2017)

"This is believed to be the only original/unrestored 1912 Henderson known in America" $495,000


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 2, 2017)

I was surprised it didn't go higher - an amazing machine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I need to go back and look at what the Flying Merkels brought--not that I could afford them. Was kinda interested in that '20 Indian Scout as well but the fees are killer in these auctions. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 2, 2017)

Here are the results -
https://www.mecum.com/motorcycles/results/


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 2, 2017)

Here are all the Whizzers


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 2, 2017)

grabbing the rest, board trackers and singles, there were some bicycles as well.

here are some more of the cooler early things and some modern bicycles as well as a Shelby


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 2, 2017)

a couple more


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 2, 2017)

some more


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 2, 2017)

The file names have the end price on them, I didnt do that for the whizzers though


----------

